# Orange Tree Samples Group Buy - 60% OFF [ENDED]



## gregjazz (Aug 1, 2017)

We don't have sales at Orange Tree Samples very often, but when we do, we like to go big. In this case, we're having one of our greatest sales ever--presenting the Summer 2017 Orange Tree Samples Group Buy, a veritable bonanza of sample library savings.

*How It Works*

In the group buy, the more people that join the sale, the greater the discount becomes--up to 60% OFF at the highest discount tier. Starting today, all you have to do is add a library to your group buy order. You can modify your order at any time during the group buy.

The sale applies to all our sample libraries--even the bundles, which are already discounted.

The group buy lasts until August 29th, after which you can complete your purchase (you'll have until September 12th to complete your order). Of course, if we reach the highest tier before then, you'll be able to check out early.

Just make sure to complete your order by September 12th so you don't miss out!

*Contests & Giveaways*

During the sale, we'll have contests and giveaways. We also have a special freebie that will get unlocked once we reach the 500 participants tier.

Last year's group buy ended with over 1,300 participants. If we all work together, reaching the highest discount tier will be a cinch. Don't miss out on this opportunity to get incredible savings on all our libraries!

*How You Can Help*

Tell your family. Tell your friends. Shout it from your rooftop.

But seriously, besides joining the group buy, simply participating here, our Facebook page, or Twitter is incredibly helpful! If there are any communities you know of that would appreciate this sale, please share the news with them, or even just let us know and we'll make sure they get the announcement.

What are you waiting for? Join the Summer 2017 Group Buy today and participate in this great discount.

--------------
*OVERVIEW:*
--------------

Current Participants: *1819*
Time Remaining: *Ended!*

*Current Discount Tier:*
1 - 49 buyers: 10% OFF
50 - 99 buyers: 15% OFF
100 - 249 buyers: 20% OFF
250 - 499 buyers: 30% OFF
500 - 999 buyers: 40% OFF
1000 - 1499 buyers: 50% OFF
*1500 or more buyers: 60% OFF **
* Current discount level

*Participated in the group buy? Complete your group buy order here.*

------------------------
*FEATURED SAMPLE LIBRARIES:*
------------------------

Passion Flute. $129, *NOW $51.60*
Jazz/Rock flute for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Sandra's Syndrome
Audio Demo #2: Playing with Fire (Ben Rawles)

Evolution Rosewood Grand. $179, *NOW $71.60*
Modern grand piano for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Sunny Side Up
Audio Demo #2: Autumn Rose (Andrea Bellucci)

Angelic Harp. $69, *NOW $27.60*
Detailed concert harp library for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Harp Duet
Audio Demo #2: My Father's Balloon (Hagai Davidoff)

Evolution Rick. $99, *NOW $39.60*
Vintage rock electric bass for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Dissolve
Audio Demo #2: Rock That Rick (Scott Yahney)

Evolution Sitardelic. $179, *NOW $71.60*
Electric sitar for Kontakt
Audio Demo #1: Sitariffic
Audio Demo #2: Rock Sitar (Andrea Bellucci)


Click here to browse the rest of our sample libraries for Kontakt.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 1, 2017)

@gregjazz Are you obligated to buy a library once you have added it to your order? 
I guess a lot of people might be hesitating, only joining in once it hits 40/50/60% off if they are obligated to buy.

I realise you can add and remove products from your order, but I have a feeling I might have forgotten about my 1st August purchase by the time it hits 22nd August.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 1, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> @gregjazz Are you obligated to buy a library once you have added it to your order?


There's technically no obligation. In our experience from previous group buys, something like 98% of people completed their group buy order--often even adding additional libraries to their order during check out.



R. Soul said:


> I realise you can add and remove products from your order, but I have a feeling I might have forgotten about my 1st August purchase by the time it hits 22nd August.


If you're subscribed to the newsletter, we'll send out a reminder once the group buy ends on the 22nd. At that point, you still have until September 5th to complete your order. There will be plenty of updates on the forums and our social media, too.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 1, 2017)

Last year was incredible !! Hope 2017 even better !! No worries with this promo .... just gets better by the day


----------



## ohernie (Aug 1, 2017)

Last year's sale was one of the most generous and best thought out I have ever encountered. Once you've signed in, the system knows what you have already purchased so it will _automatically_ deduct the price of applicable libraries from a bundle price.

If you really need a "place holder", sign up for "Tinybox". It's $19 ... minus the group buy discount <g>.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 1, 2017)

I was very excited to see this and on a separate note I only just noticed you did respond very kindly to my support request (didn't have any notification though) so just wanted to say thank you so much, Greg!


----------



## ohernie (Aug 1, 2017)

It might be good to let procrastinators (like me) know: When, exactly, does the group buy end?


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 1, 2017)

ohernie said:


> It might be good to let procrastinators (like me) know: When, exactly, does the group buy end?


August 22nd at 8 AM PDT, after which you'll have until September 5th (8 AM PDT) to complete your order.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 1, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> There's technically no obligation. In our experience from previous group buys, something like 98% of people completed their group buy order--often even adding additional libraries to their order during check out.
> 
> 
> If you're subscribed to the newsletter, we'll send out a reminder once the group buy ends on the 22nd. At that point, you still have until September 5th to complete your order. There will be plenty of updates on the forums and our social media, too.


Thanks. I've joined now.
There's no 25-49 or 175-249 tier by the way


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 1, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> There's no 25-49 or 175-249 tier by the way


Oops, mistake in the code--I'll get on that right now.

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 1, 2017)

I bought the Bass bundle during last year's group buy, and just added the Stratosphere I've had my eye on for a while to this year's. Come on, people, lets hit that 2000+ level!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 1, 2017)

NO, you did not! Argh. The moment I have seen this pop into my mailbox... this is to good to pass up.


----------



## ohernie (Aug 1, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> August 22nd at 8 AM PDT, after which you'll have until September 5th (8 AM PDT) to complete your order.


*
8 AM* (PDT) - That's why I missed it the last time. In my mind, that's an 8/21/17 ending date with a grace period


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 1, 2017)

ohernie said:


> *8 AM* (PDT) - That's why I missed it the last time. In my mind, that's an 8/21/17 ending date with a grace period


Time zones are definitely an ongoing challenge. With any other sale, I usually leave it active for an extra day just in case there are any misunderstandings about the exact end time. However, the group buy system in the website works automatically. If you end up missing the completion period, just send me a PM or email and I'll manually sort it out for you.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 1, 2017)

Last year I discovered Orange Tree through their fantastic group buy. I honestly think it is one of the best organized and most generous sales out there. Bought the guitar bundle (acoustic and electric) last year. Really great instruments! I am joining in again! Rosewood & Mandolin for sure, and more as the 22th approaches, I think...


----------



## Fleer (Aug 1, 2017)

Actually very curious about the freebie at 500


----------



## Quasar (Aug 1, 2017)

In. More humbly than last year's GB both because of money realities and because last year I got the majority of the instruments I most wanted. But everything OTS creates is great AFAIK, and there are still two, three (four?) maybe...


----------



## MisteR (Aug 1, 2017)

At this point it makes more sense to just Complete My Everything Bundle. Wait. Where is that everything bundle?


----------



## Mystic (Aug 1, 2017)

Gonna go through my account later. Consider me excited!


----------



## ChazC (Aug 1, 2017)

My wallet hates me already this year and we're not even at Black Friday yet... but I'm in for this!


----------



## essay (Aug 1, 2017)

When I got into VI GAS, OTS was one of the firsts I spent my money on! I especially like their electric and acoustic guitar bundles. After researching lots of guitar sample options, I settled for OTS for its sound, realism and playability.

I missed the group buy last year and bought the bundles at a regular price.

Wouldn't miss this group buy this time: to complete my guitar bundles, and add the big bottom bundle, the slides bundle and the harp!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 1, 2017)

Can't resist....


----------



## lumcas (Aug 2, 2017)

I already own most of OTS guitars, but I'm in as well - complete my bundle - here I am, and you can use your orange slices on top, right?


----------



## thov72 (Aug 2, 2017)

got the mesa winds last year. Probably going for a bass this time. Rick or Cherry, what do you think?


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 2, 2017)

lumcas said:


> you can use your orange slices on top, right?


That's correct!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 2, 2017)

*Group buy





My contribution



*


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 2, 2017)

thov72 said:


> Rick or Cherry, what do you think?


The Rick is great for rock, especially when you need a bass tone with a lot of character. It also has a pretty mid-rangey tone. On the other hand, Cherry Electric Bass has a very even, transparent tone, and works for a lot of different musical genres. It covers a lot of articulations, from fingerstyle, to picking and slapping, as well as muted fingered and muted picked articulations--but not as extensively as Evolution Rick, which focuses purely on fingerstyle playing.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 2, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> That's correct!



Man, I only wish more devs (especially the symphonic instrument creators) would pay attention to how you do things at Orange Tree Samples, then try to learn from and emulate that...


----------



## bill45 (Aug 2, 2017)

The rick bass has up to 32 round robins.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 2, 2017)

Rick bass is the only bass I've tried that gets me to the Geddy Lee sound I love...have trillion,all OT, and many others but I absolutely love Rick way more than any other!


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 4, 2017)

Just posted a trivia question on our Facebook page. If you're interested in winning some Orange Slices for an extra discount, head on over there!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 5, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing where the discount ends up...


----------



## ChazC (Aug 5, 2017)

elpedro said:


> Looking forward to seeing where the discount ends up...



I've already added a couple more libraries to my order. Damn you OTS, damn you...


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 5, 2017)

Only 21 more people until the special reward gets unlocked!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 6, 2017)

Only ten more now.......


----------



## Quasar (Aug 6, 2017)

500.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 6, 2017)

Just in case you missed it, the download link is in your group buy account page.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 6, 2017)

'Next stop' 1000? Let's keep this going people; so many goodies to buy! 
PS: Thanks, Greg, for the Tiny Piano!


----------



## Sosimple88 (Aug 6, 2017)

That's awesome! This group buy is already doing really great, can't wait to see where it ends up!


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 6, 2017)

As I wrote a few days ago, I'm definitely in for Stratosphere (already added to my group buy basket), but if the group buy does hit the 2,000 participant / 60% discount, I'm very seriously considering going for the full guitar collection. At just under $300 once my orange slices are added in, it would be an incredible deal.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 7, 2017)

Love the tiny piano, thanks Greg!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 7, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Just in case you missed it, the download link is in your group buy account page.


Just an irrelevant maybe silly question..
Why is the mandolin missing from the guitar bundle? Maybe it will move from the acoustic bundle to an ethnic guitar bundle?


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 7, 2017)

I wanted to add it to the big Evolution guitar bundle, just to provide people with an upgrade/crossgrade path to the library. However, since the mandolin technically isn't a guitar it just felt wrong to add it to the guitar bundle--that's why we created the Evolution acoustic bundle, which has the mandolin in it, instead.

We have several other upcoming non-guitar libraries, such as banjos and ukuleles, that will run into the same situation, so we're also just paving the way for those.


----------



## dathyr1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hope we make past 1000 for the group buy. Days are quickly counting down. Got my items selected and will make a good addition to what I already have.

Edited: PS: if it reaches 60% which is going to be over 1500 people to have to do the group buy- I would switch to the complete bundle buy also. But there is only 13 days left to do that. I only have 3 of Gregs libraries right now.

We can always hope.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 8, 2017)

Sales like these are when I treat myself to VIs I don't need, but want, so I'm always hoping for the biggest discount. During last year's group buy, I bought a few instruments at 60% off. I think the 60% tier got pushed into to a higher participant bracket this year, but who can complain about 40% or 50% off? I've got my eye on a few more instruments.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 8, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Sales like these are when I treat myself to VIs I don't need, but want, so I'm always hoping for the biggest discount. During last year's group buy, I bought a few instruments at 60% off. I think the 60% tier got pushed into to a higher participant bracket this year, but who can complain about 40% or 50% off? I've got my eye on a few more instruments.


I have got one earmarked so far,but if the discount reaches the 60%, I will probably pick up 2 or more.


----------



## Joe_D (Aug 8, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> I wanted to add it to the big Evolution guitar bundle, just to provide people with an upgrade/crossgrade path to the library. However, since the mandolin technically isn't a guitar it just felt wrong to add it to the guitar bundle--that's why we created the Evolution acoustic bundle, which has the mandolin in it, instead.
> 
> We have several other upcoming non-guitar libraries, such as banjos and ukuleles, that will run into the same situation, so we're also just paving the way for those.



(cough) Dobro (cough) Resonator (cough) please!? (cough)


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 8, 2017)

elpedro said:


> I have got one earmarked so far,but if the discount reaches the 60%, I will probably pick up 2 or more.



The blues guitar is a definite buy for me, but if the deal hits 60%, I may just buy a whole bundle. Although I just paid a $715 car repair bill today, which isn't helping with my splurging plans.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 9, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> The blues guitar is a definite buy for me, but if the deal hits 60%, I may just buy a whole bundle. Although I just paid a $715 car repair bill today, which isn't helping with my splurging plans.


It's sad when the cash has to go on things other than Gear Acquisition Syndrome....


----------



## dathyr1 (Aug 9, 2017)

elpedro said:


> It's sad when the cash has to go on things other than Gear Acquisition Syndrome....



But if you are retired like I am now, every little bit on the cost helps me now days. So there are various decisions we make on what music items to get.

I already own the Blues Hollowbodied Guitar. PolkaSound you will really like that library.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 10, 2017)

At this rate, I wonder if we are going to even hit the 50%.........


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 10, 2017)

We still have 11 days left, so we're just about at the halfway point. If I remember correctly from the last group buys we've had, things usually slow down in the middle somewhat, and then there's a burst of new signups towards the end. Last year we reached just over 1,300 people, so I'm sure we can reach that or more. If necessary, I can always extend the group buy an extra week, too.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 10, 2017)

SirkusPi said:


> As I wrote a few days ago, I'm definitely in for Stratosphere (already added to my group buy basket), but if the group buy does hit the 2,000 participant / 60% discount, I'm very seriously considering going for the full guitar collection. At just under $300 once my orange slices are added in, it would be an incredible deal.


That would be a smart move... Incredible deal


----------



## Vastman (Aug 11, 2017)

Stratosphere is sublime! Strawberry is truly an all around kick butt vst...I use it and Stratty the most in electric land; the acoustics are orgasmic and well, yea, just get um all! As I don't really create bluesy things and the like, I didn't get the last couple offerings to keep my bundles up to date but there won't be a better time...so I'm bundling up again! And I dooooo want that Mandy...

Of course, Greg has very surreptitiously held off introducing his telecaster, which I've been waiting for forever....he mentioned it last year and then went dark... oh, you naughty boy!!! Planned this out, I'm sure. I've been withholding an orgasmic shreak for a year!!!

Remember... bundle upgrades from here on out offer a lower price for each new instrument than the intro price... so you win again, forever! 

Best loyalty program ever! Meanest tease of a developer EVER for "tele"graphing my wet dream then making me wait so long...


----------



## ChazC (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm currently toying with picking up Cherry & Rick to go along with Strat & Strawb as Trilian has proved nothing but a nightmare since Cubase was updated to v9 - crashes left right & centre. Spectrasonics are helping to nail it down but I'm fancying a change now.

I noticed Modo is on sale at AD/JRR this month though & I could get that for the same price (currently) as Cherry & Rick. Not quite sure which way to lean as they all sound great...

Mind you, if the group buy hits 60% I'll just pick up the Evo bundle & have done!


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 11, 2017)

Vastman said:


> That would be a smart move... Incredible deal



If the group buy does hit 60%, I'll definitely be going for the full guitar bundle. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to doubt that we'll make it, but hope spring eternal.

This week upcoming is my vacation week, so when the group buy was first announced I'd kind of daydreamed that somehow we'd hit 2,000 purchasers by now so I could have my new toy to play with during my time off from my day job. Ah well, longing makes the hard grow fonder.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 13, 2017)

Today marks nine years since we released our first commercial sample library! Check out our Facebook page or Twitter for a special anniversary trivia question.

Oh, and we just passed 700 group buy participants!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 13, 2017)

Great ! Your products sounds fantastic. I've already got the slide lap steel and now I'm gonna get the evolution guitar bundle (10 gtrs) and maybe the big bottom bundle. Thanks guys for this opportunity. Even 50% is a great deal !


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 13, 2017)

Can I use my 406 Orange Slices with this group buy?


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 13, 2017)

You absolutely can! :D


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 14, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Of course, Greg has very surreptitiously held off introducing his telecaster, which I've been waiting for forever....he mentioned it last year and then went dark... oh, you naughty boy!!! Planned this out, I'm sure. I've been withholding an orgasmic shreak for a year!!!


I promise we're still working on the telecaster! We've finished chopping all the samples, and will be working on the mapping next. If it's any consolation, the main reason it's taking so long is just due to the amount of other guitar libraries that are also currently in development.


----------



## thov72 (Aug 14, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Today marks nine years since we released our first commercial sample library! Check out our Facebook page or Twitter for a special anniversary trivia question.
> 
> Oh, and we just passed 700 group buy participants


dang I´m always late to that....wrong time zone...CoreBass: Cherry hmmm....


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm forced to cover Guitar parts a few times a night and thankfully I've got the old Steel String 6 and Dracus.
ZZ Top, Kansas and Led Zeppelin are lots of fun thanks to Orange Tree.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 14, 2017)

As of today, we're around 250 participants shy of reaching the 50% OFF discount tier in the 2017 Orange Tree Samples Group Buy Sale.

As originally planned, today would mark the last week you can enter the group buy. We're really appreciative of how enthusiastic you have been about the sale, so *we're adding an additional week to the group buy timeline*, extending the group buy sale until August 29th.

In our last group buy we ended up adding an extra week as well--and it's a good thing, because even towards the end of the group buy, people were still learning about the sale. Between the additional week and everybody helping get the word out on social media and forums, we managed to reach over 1,300 participants. We're well on our way to passing that this year!

Lastly, we've decided to lower the highest discount tier to 1,500 participants instead of 2,000. Based on the current rate people are joining the group buy, we should be able to reach that tier no problem!

If you haven't already joined the group buy discount, don't miss out! We don't have sales like this very often, especially at 60% OFF (and even greater if you redeem your Orange Slices).

You can https://www.orangetreesamples.com/group-buy (learn more about the group buy sale here).


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2017)

Greg, 
You are making this too difficult to avoid!! OK I'm in 

KG


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm very thankful that Greg decided to extend the group buy an extra week and lower the 60% threshold to 1,500; I'm optimistic that we'll make it now, and the complete guitar bundle will be mine!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> I promise we're still working on the telecaster! We've finished chopping all the samples, and will be working on the mapping next. If it's any consolation, the main reason it's taking so long is just due to the amount of other guitar libraries that are also currently in development.





Greg,
imho there are already enough guitars,the holy grails I'm looking for and I know it's hard(maybe impossible) to do but if anyone can nail this I think you're the man that could pull this off!!
a Funk/R&B horn section(the only one I ever had that sounded right was an old sample cd I had that were actually sampled loops of a killer horn section(pre Kontakt)
and
Latin Percussion(that could cover:Salsa,AfroCuban,Reggae,Funk,Rock)
& an updated Pear Bass


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 14, 2017)

Luv the great annual promo, luv the best discounts, BUT hate to see date extended. Ready to buy and now another week  
I kno, I kno ....squeeze out more %% ... in future, maybe extend as desired, but provide orange slices or OTS credit for those sign up, but purchase at initial end-date ?? Too big PITA ?? ...


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2017)

imo Greg did that by lowering the # required for the top tier(60%) 
if I remember correctly if the top tier is reached before the new deadline you will get instant access,it might not actually be an extra week.


----------



## ohernie (Aug 14, 2017)

LOL - So this is basically a 60% off sale with a fun challenge attached. I can live with that - big time. Thanks!!!


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 14, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> a Funk/R&B horn section(the only one I ever had that sounded right was an old sample cd I had that were actually sampled loops of a killer horn section(pre Kontakt)


I'd love to tackle proper funk/R&B horns. I have some ideas on how to approach some of the current issues with realism, but I'm waiting for some technological improvements with sample processing that will make things possible/easier, so the timing isn't right yet.

Ultimately for a proper horn section you need each instrument to have the necessary flexibility and expression to sound good individually. They need to be recorded together so that they blend like a section does, though, otherwise they just sound like a bunch of solo instruments added together.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 14, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> if the top tier is reached before the new deadline you will get instant access,it might not actually be an extra week.


That's correct. If we reach the highest tier before the group buy ends (now August 29th), you can check out early. There will be a link in your account to complete your group buy order. This link just automatically adds the libraries you've chosen to your cart along with the group buy discount, so at that point you can still modify your cart contents, redeem Orange Slices for an additional discount, etc.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2017)

Any thoughts re: Latin Percussion?


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey Greg, first of all thanks for your generosity! I love your products and we have communicated several times...very quick with support, so one more up vote for OTS!

New question...I have several items in my cart. When checkout time comes, must I get everything in my cart? Can I purchase over a period of time (up till the deadline)? And what if items overlap, will I get a credit on the second purchase? (ie I own a lot of your guitars, so I am finishing up with the big guitar bundle, but I also want the Mandolin, which I could choose to get the acoustic bundle, but several other guitars already come with the first bundle)

Hope this doesn't complicate your life, ha. I am SOOOOO looking forward to the Tele. Hope to see some Jaguar emulation in there. Any LPC coming?


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 14, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> New question...I have several items in my cart. When checkout time comes, must I get everything in my cart? Can I purchase over a period of time (up till the deadline)?


Yes, you can purchase over a period of time with multiple orders if you want, until September 12th of course.



JonSolo said:


> And what if items overlap, will I get a credit on the second purchase? (ie I own a lot of your guitars, so I am finishing up with the big guitar bundle, but I also want the Mandolin, which I could choose to get the acoustic bundle, but several other guitars already come with the first bundle)


When purchasing bundles that overlap, I would recommend buying them in separate orders. That way the automatic bundle upgrade can properly adjust for the libraries you already own.

For example, purchase the Evolution Guitar Bundle first, to complete your collection of all the Evolution guitar libraries. Afterwards, as a separate order, buy the Evolution Acoustic Bundle to get the best price on adding Evolution Mandolin.



JonSolo said:


> Hope this doesn't complicate your life, ha. I am SOOOOO looking forward to the Tele. Hope to see some Jaguar emulation in there. Any LPC coming?


We just finished mapping the Jaguar a couple weeks ago. Uploading the LPC for Kontakt Player encoding as we speak.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 14, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> Any thoughts re: Latin Percussion?


That would ruin the surprise, though!


----------



## Spip (Aug 14, 2017)

If I change my mind and add a few libraries, should I do it before 29th ? Or I can buy what I already put in the group buy and make other purchases until the end of the group buy period ?


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 14, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> That would ruin the surprise, though!







OK!!! Surprise me later.......


----------



## Quasar (Aug 14, 2017)

Extending the GB for one week is cool by me. I'm fine with that either way. But lowering the 60% threshold is AWESOME! If your sinister plan is to entice us to make our overall purchase a bit larger, it's definitely going to work in my case.


----------



## dathyr1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Greg for the new changes on the group buy. Just had knee surgery August 10th and I am back home and getting ready for the Rehab process.

Take care,
Dave


----------



## ohernie (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok, let's see if I've got this right: If the highest discount is reached before the deadline I can check out early and use my orange slices to get a further discount. If I then purchase an overlapping library - I'm also looking at the Evolution Guitar Bundle + Evolution Mandolin discounted via the Evolution Acoustic Bundle - the already purchased instruments are taken into account, I get the group buy discount and I can apply the new orange slices earned via the early checkout purchase. This is crazy <g>.


----------



## dathyr1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yup the group buy maybe crazy with all the options to decide on but also pretty cool. I am thinking about holding/using my slices for future products and not use them on the group buy.

take cae,
Dave


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 15, 2017)

Spip said:


> If I change my mind and add a few libraries, should I do it before 29th ? Or I can buy what I already put in the group buy and make other purchases until the end of the group buy period ?


You should still have flexibility with your order beyond the 29th. Just make sure you get everything you want before the final cutoff date of September 12th.



ohernie said:


> Ok, let's see if I've got this right: If the highest discount is reached before the deadline I can check out early and use my orange slices to get a further discount. If I then purchase an overlapping library - I'm also looking at the Evolution Guitar Bundle + Evolution Mandolin discounted via the Evolution Acoustic Bundle - the already purchased instruments are taken into account, I get the group buy discount and I can apply the new orange slices earned via the early checkout purchase. This is crazy <g>.


Yup, that's totally possible.


----------



## Spip (Aug 15, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> You should still have flexibility with your order beyond the 29th. Just make sure you get everything you want before the final cutoff date of September 12th.



Nice ! Thank you.


----------



## Joshua Campbell (Aug 15, 2017)

I should be spending money on needed orchestral libraries, but this is a great deal! I'm in... I just added a few libraries... Looking forward to this ending now, so I can check out / download the new libraries!


----------



## lpuser (Aug 16, 2017)

I would really consider joining in (again), but as long as the OT engine does not allow me to just play & listen to stums by only hitting a chord on the keyboard (without any additional keys), I cannot justify further purchases.

I already own a large number of guitar libraries from different vendors and in each one, I can listen to strummings right away and find the right chords. With OT, I need to hold the chords and then trigger the strumming in parallel, which is cumbersome and sometimes not even possible, depending on the transposition and keyboard range.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 16, 2017)

lpuser said:


> I would really consider joining in (again), but as long as the OT engine does not allow me to just play & listen to stums by only hitting a chord on the keyboard (without any additional keys), I cannot justify further purchases.


The problem with that approach is that it always introduces latency. When you play a chord on the keyboard, not all the notes are pressed at the same exact time, so the script would have to wait a small threshold to make sure that the entire chord has been pressed. So all the strums would all get played a tiny bit late.

That being said, I might see about adding either an automatic strumming pattern trigger option, or a latching system for the patterns. Overall, the two-handed strumming method just adds so much more flexibility and real-time playability.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 16, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> So all the strums would all get played a tiny bit late.



I agree with lpuser that the strum ought to be triggered when the chord is played, because that is just a very natural response a keyboard player would expect from a guitar VI. (Then the player can use strum keys to continue strumming the chord.) Leave it up to the player to compensate for any latency just by playing the chord a few milliseconds early. Problem solved.

If I were intending to use OT guitars live, it could be a deal breaker for me, but I'll be using OT guitars strictly for recording in the studio. I think the OT strumming method will work fine there, since the quality of what gets played back is obviously much more important that how it was input.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe that should only be an option though, since you would lose a ton of other functionality. For example, the downstroke/upstroke strum keys, and also the single string strums for playing picking patterns. Those allow you to hold a chord, and then use keys to play the individual notes in the chord.

It's important to note that once you play a chord in the main playing range, you don't have to keep it held. The script remembers which chord was played and will continue to use that voicing until you play a different one. That way if you're quickly auditioning different strumming patterns, you can just repeat the strumming pattern key--you don't have to play the chord again.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 16, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Maybe that should only be an option though, since you would lose a ton of other functionality.



Making it an option would be ideal. What I like about my other guitar libraries is being able to hit a chord on the keyboard with my right hand which triggers a downstroke, and then I continue strumming the chord with my left hand using upstroke/downstroke strum/chuck keys. The benefit to this is that you're always hitting the keyboard in time with the music, instead of keeping one hand in time with the music while the other hand stays in front of the beat forming chords. It's just my personal preference, and it seems to be lpuser's preference too. (But I won't be playing my OT guitar's live. They'll only be used for my studio productions, and I think your strumming system will work just fine for my needs there.)


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 16, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Making it an option would be ideal. What I like about my other guitar libraries is being able to hit a chord on the keyboard with my right hand which triggers a downstroke, and then I continue strumming the chord with my left hand using upstroke/downstroke strum/chuck keys. The benefit to this is that you're always hitting the keyboard in time with the music, instead of keeping one hand in time with the music while the other hand stays in front of the beat forming chords. It's just my personal preference, and it seems to be lpuser's preference too.


+1.. here too Greg


----------



## lpuser (Aug 17, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> The problem with that approach is that it always introduces latency.



Thanks for joining in, Greg - really appreciated.

I understand the situation technically and newer plugins like Heavier7Strings have the same latency (aka chord detection) problem, however there are ways to circumvent these limitations during playback and it would be much more desirable being able to "hear" something - even with a little latency - than having to always play 2-handed. Most of the time, my DAW is playing a loop, I am using the mouse with the left hand while trying the chords with the right hand.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 17, 2017)

add to the list for Evolution Engines's next evolution! 
How's the GB going?


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 17, 2017)

Only 48 more people until we reach the 50% off tier!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 17, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Only 48 more people until we reach the 50% off tier!


Excellent! Looking forward to this!


----------



## ChazC (Aug 19, 2017)

That's 1000 & 50%


----------



## Quasar (Aug 19, 2017)

ChazC said:


> That's 1000 & 50%


This is as far as I had hoped or expected it to go, though you never know...


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 19, 2017)

Just awesome!


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 19, 2017)

We just passed 1,000 participants in the group buy, bringing us to the 50% OFF discount tier!

There are nine days left to join the group buy. As long as people continue signing up at the current rate, we should reach the 60% OFF tier just in time. Let's make it happen! If there are any communities you know of that would appreciate this sale, please share the news with them, or even just let us know and we'll make sure they get the announcement.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 19, 2017)

O.K. I'm confused. Within the first two Orange Tree posts there is conflicting info.

The first post says deal runs to Aug. 29. OT's 2nd post says Aug. 22.

?????????????????????

Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## ohernie (Aug 19, 2017)

It was originally supposed to end on the 22nd, it was extended to the 29th. Just a case of not correcting all the references to the end date. When in doubt, check the website.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 20, 2017)

It was extended till the 29th.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 20, 2017)

Cuttin' it close... I may have a lil' bit of a dilemma - maybe not.

I am currently scheduled to leave town (and leave the pc I'll be downloading to) on August 29 (figures).

When Orange Tree says: "The group buy lasts until August 29th, after which you can complete your purchase (you'll have until September 12th to complete your order)." Does "Complete your order" mean 'Download your purchases'? Or does it mean 'pay for it by Sept. 12 and download it anytime'?

And what time zone are we basing these dates on? When does Orange Tree's "August 30" begin for me in U.S. EDT?

If I have to, I can delay my departure by one day. 

Does this work:

Get in on the group buy asap.

Pay for it on August 30 eaaaarly in the morning.

Download when I return home on Sept. 20.
(or must I download before Sept. 13?)

(_Why oh why is my life so complicated.... I'm retired, it's not supposed to go this way._)


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 20, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Cuttin' it close... I may have a lil' bit of a dilemma - maybe not.
> 
> I am currently scheduled to leave town (and leave the pc I'll be downloading to) on August 29 (figures).
> 
> ...



Betting there's no way Greg will not find a way to eliminate your stress ....


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 20, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Betting there's no way Greg will not find a way to eliminate your stress ....



Or maybe just put me out of my misery altogether.


----------



## dcd111 (Aug 20, 2017)

One great thing about Orange Tree Samples is that your product downloads are always available from your account. So you can download whenever is convenient, you'd just have to complete the order and pay within the timeframe.

As for your other timing issues, I'd be shocked if Greg from OTS can't figure out a way to accommodate your situation, but I suggest you contact him directly. I think most devs are more willing to accommodate special circumstances privately, rather than publicly where it can open the floodgates to other requests.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 20, 2017)

I hear ya'. Can'o'Worms & all that.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 20, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> When Orange Tree says: "The group buy lasts until August 29th, after which you can complete your purchase (you'll have until September 12th to complete your order)." Does "Complete your order" mean 'Download your purchases'? Or does it mean 'pay for it by Sept. 12 and download it anytime'?


It means the latter--to just get your order in by September 12th. You can download it any time from your account--there aren't any expiration dates or download attempt limits.



SchnookyPants said:


> And what time zone are we basing these dates on? When does Orange Tree's "August 30" begin for me in U.S. EDT?
> 
> If I have to, I can delay my departure by one day.


Although our server operates on UTC, I have all the dates set to 15:00 just to add a little buffer. So in your time, the group buy will end on August 29th at 11 AM (EST), and you'll have until September 12th at 11 AM (EST) to purchase. As I mentioned before, you can download any time you want, so that's no problem.

As a side-note, I find it interesting that about 4% of the purchases we get on our website come from mobile. So buying sample libraries on the go is technically possible, too.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow just 400 tiny users away from 60%. Come on guys we got this thing!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm in. 399 & counting. 

& thanks for calling me 'tiny'.


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 21, 2017)

Come on 1500. We need about 60 a day.


----------



## artomatic (Aug 21, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 22, 2017)

Just about 90 added in last 24 hours.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a good feeling about this and am beginning to believe that the GB will actually hit the 60% discount level!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 23, 2017)

Wes Antczak said:


> I have a good feeling about this and am beginning to believe that the GB will actually hit the 60% discount level!


I too am becoming a believer...


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 23, 2017)

just 270 more needed for the final stage


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 23, 2017)

Just 238 more to go until 1500. I'm looking forward to trying out entire guitar bundle and Passion Flute in a few days.
Especially excited to see the automatic chord mode in action when I play closed chords with extensions on my keyboard.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 23, 2017)

BEST group buy deals I've EVER come across... huge discounts, additional discounts on top of it based on what you already own within a bundle automatically shown, PLUS orange slice credits applicable... pretty outrageously generous!!!


----------



## LandWaterSky (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm new here, but I jumped into the group buy as well. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 24, 2017)

Gonna come down to the wire.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 24, 2017)

185/4 = 46.25 'Groupies" per day to make the 60% off mark. 

_Where's my anti-anxiety pills..._


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 24, 2017)

Clarification, please (sorry... I can't go through all previous 122 posts just now).

Between August 29 and September 12, can you add to your order?


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 24, 2017)

I put everything on my order and then pick and choose. Although this time around, I will likely just finish off my OrangeTree collection.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 24, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I put everything on my order and then pick and choose. Although this time around, I will likely just finish off my OrangeTree collection.



Meaning... it's allowable to change one's order after the 29th?


----------



## dcd111 (Aug 24, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Meaning... it's allowable to change one's order after the 29th?


Yes, based on my experience with previous OTS group buys and Greg's posts (here or elsewhere, I forget), you can add to or subtract from your order when you are ready to place it, after the 29th. Apparently you can even place multiple orders during the group buy purchase period, which could be beneficial in some specific situations where you want two bundles with overlapping products.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## JonSolo (Aug 24, 2017)

dcd111 said:


> Yes, based on my experience with previous OTS group buys and Greg's posts (here or elsewhere, I forget), you can add to or subtract from your order when you are ready to place it, after the 29th. Apparently you can even place multiple orders during the group buy purchase period, which could be beneficial in some specific situations where you want two bundles with overlapping products.



I just want to add that Greg RECONFIRMED that you can do exactly what you described. A very generous offer indeed for some of the best/supported libraries out there.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 24, 2017)

This is my first encounter, and will be my first transaction w/ OTS, and I'll tell you what I think. I think Mr. Jazz is a smart guy and a pretty good dude.

And when someone treats me right, I tell everyone I know about the company - and that it deserves one's business.

Win Win.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## dathyr1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks like the participant count is getting closer to the 60% discount-Just another 200 people.
Going to be close.

Anxious to buy my current selected Orangetree products when the group buy is completed.

take care,
Dave


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 24, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Looks like the participant count is getting closer to the 60% discount-Just another 200 people.
> Going to be close.
> 
> Anxious to buy my current selected Orangetree products when the group buy is completed.
> ...



I get 169 to go.


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 25, 2017)

This is like a slow-motion car chase... are we gonna make it to 60%?... it looks like it's gonna be a photo-finish...


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 25, 2017)

Don't worry. We'll reach 1500


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 25, 2017)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Don't worry. We'll reach 1500



Hey Paul! Gimme some of what cher' drinkin', there. I need to relax.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 25, 2017)

C'mon ... let's do this thing !! Wanna order this weekend .... right ??


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 25, 2017)

130 and waiting... Tic Tok.


----------



## SamplesSlave (Aug 25, 2017)

If we hit 60% I'm going for the evolution acoustic guitar bundle! Let's make it happen!


----------



## Stress (Aug 25, 2017)

126 left to go in 2.8 days... If it doesn't go over 1500 it will be darn close.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 25, 2017)

Stress said:


> 126 left to go in 2.8 days... If it doesn't go over 1500 it will be darn close.



Noooo... If it doesn't go over 1500 it will be a _*darn shame*_.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 25, 2017)

Breathe fellas.


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 26, 2017)

Now let's go for the last 100


----------



## Stress (Aug 26, 2017)

98... 2.2 days to go.

It's almost certainly going to hit by Monday.

If it doesn't get over 1500, I want to see tears.


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Aug 26, 2017)

94........where is parallel universe VI control forum so we can get more people on board...? Is it called VI uncontrolled forum..please someone call them!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Stress (Aug 26, 2017)

Paul Grymaud said:


>


No... but close. Success is almost certain.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 26, 2017)

Okay then !


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 26, 2017)

1425. Just 75 more to go.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 26, 2017)

This can't go wrong.
I am contemplating what to buy. Anybody here uses Rosewood Grand? Is it as great as advertised? I'm really tempted at 60% off, just a pitty that it's a non-nks-library. (As is Passion Flute, but that one is in the bag for sure, because I don't have anything remotely like it yet).


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)

> This can't go wrong.



Don't SAY that...


----------



## StillLife (Aug 26, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Don't SAY that...


You're right: I'll rephrase: this can not go wrong. (67 to go. Sorry: I am optimistic by nature, can not help it).


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 26, 2017)

StillLife said:


> This can't go wrong.
> I am contemplating what to buy. Anybody here uses Rosewood Grand? Is it as great as advertised? I'm really tempted at 60% off, just a pitty that it's a non-nks-library. (As is Passion Flute, but that one is in the bag for sure, because I don't have anything remotely like it yet).



Have it, like it, back and forth with Ivory II Italian (fav), NI KU11 Grands, AdKeys.
Think maybe a Rosewood Grand Uupdate of note ,not far away, (likely no chg to owners) ... _but plz assume this is excess gas from unreliable source !! _


----------



## PerryD (Aug 26, 2017)

Evolution Mandolin will complete my OrangeTree collection.  I can't pass this up. Great instruments and Greg is a first class person. I'm in.


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 26, 2017)

50 left


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 26, 2017)

40. Let's wrap this up so we can place our orders tonight! Yeah, I'm anxious. lol.


----------



## tigersun (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm considering Evolution Dracus... does anyone know the alternate tunings? I'm having trouble finding what they are.

Edit: You know what, I kind of need a guitar vst, and it will hopefully only be $70 so I'm in.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 26, 2017)

Only 30 to go...


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)

30. At this rate, could wrap by 8pm EDT.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 26, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> 30. At this rate, could wrap by 8pm EDT.


Git R Done


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 26, 2017)

As soon as we reach 1,500 there were be a link on the group buy page in your account to complete your group buy purchase. This just adds the library/libraries from your group buy order into your cart along with the group buy discount. At that point you can still add additional discounts such as redeeming Orange Slices, and then continue with the checkout process.

If you need to go back to make another order, just return to your group buy page. For some people taking advantage of multiple bundle upgrades, you might have to split things up into two purchases--for example, buying the Evolution Guitar Bundle, and then in the next order the Evolution Acoustic Bundle in order to get the mandolin at the bundle upgrade discount. Just make sure to get in your group buy purchase/purchases in before September 12th.

Lastly, if you're tired of refreshing the page, there's this: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/group-buy/live


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)

_annnnnnd......... _We're* LIVE!*


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 26, 2017)

Just a few more...


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 26, 2017)

23 to go. Let's wrap this thing up.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 26, 2017)

Now 20.


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 26, 2017)

One more library added to my order: CoreBass Pear. For 20 something bucks(30 Canadian) it just seemed a no brainer.


----------



## HardyP (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey Greg, I just checked the (meanwhile quite small...) list of missing instruments/products availlable on my group-buy list - then the thought came, that maybe it's time for an "all in"...
--> did you ever think about having an "OTSComplete Bundle"...?


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 26, 2017)

10


----------



## Sosimple88 (Aug 26, 2017)

6 to go. Looks like I will get my first Orange Tree Samples at a killer price!


----------



## JC_ (Aug 26, 2017)

Sosimple88 said:


> 6 to go. Looks like I will get my first Orange Tree Samples at a killer price!



What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Stress (Aug 26, 2017)

4 more to go... wth. People--call up your friends and MAKE THEM BUY. It's time to put this event to rest.


----------



## SamplesSlave (Aug 26, 2017)

I've wanted the vibes and marimba for years, but when we get to 60% I'm going to go HAM and get the Kalimba, Acoustic Guitar Pack and the Flute!


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 26, 2017)

HardyP said:


> Hey Greg, I just checked the (meanwhile quite small...) list of missing instruments/products availlable on my group-buy list - then the thought came, that maybe it's time for an "all in"...
> --> did you ever think about having an "OTSComplete Bundle"...?


Been thinking of adding that. I'm not sure how many people would buy the bundle right off the bat, but it really makes sense for people who already own most of our libraries and want to just upgrade to everything. Or for when sales like these happen.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)

2 to go.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)

*GO!*


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 26, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> 2 to go.


And done


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm already downloadin', baby.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 26, 2017)

We did it--we just passed the 1,500 participants mark!! That brings us to the highest discount tier at 60% OFF.

Now that we've reached the highest discount tier, you can check out early from the group buy page in your account--just look for the text right under the group buy form: "Ready to complete your group buy order? Check out here". This link will add everything in your group buy order form to your cart. You can still modify your cart contents, of course, including redeeming Orange Slices for an additional discount.

If you want to make an additional purchase later, you still can--just remember that September 12th is the final cutoff date. To make an additional purchase, head back to the group buy page in your account. That way you'll be able to add the group buy discount to your cart.


----------



## Straight2Vinyl (Aug 26, 2017)

Victory!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 26, 2017)

Now I can say it: I love that the OTS logo is not only an orange tree, but also a set of headphones from the negative space.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 26, 2017)

Well, we did it!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank You Greg for the great Group Buy!


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 26, 2017)

Broke, but happy! Thank you 
Orangetree.


----------



## artomatic (Aug 26, 2017)

Great ride to 60%! Thanks, Orange Tree!


----------



## Vastman (Aug 26, 2017)

wonderful! My advice? Save and add to your Orange slices stockpile if it's an incremental upgrade like me...

I added another 22% off to my already 20ish% percent off in slices for a wopping 44ish% off on future purchases, which will include the tele and a few other goodies that I'm sure will appear shortly! They will be irresistible!

It's pretty awesome that Greg is continuing to add slices to our accounts even during this 60% off deal! Like, WOW dude!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 27, 2017)

Awesome sale, one happy camper here, thanks Greg!


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for this group buy event, Greg!


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Aug 27, 2017)

The temptation got me......more items added!


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 27, 2017)

Yup same here.


----------



## essay (Aug 27, 2017)

And I'm adding more as well... thanks Greg.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 27, 2017)

Any recommendations to offer for someone just starting to build a sample library? What are the "essential" Orange Tree products, if any?


----------



## artomatic (Aug 27, 2017)

Passion flute shows the discount but when checking out, the discount is gone. Advice?


----------



## JC_ (Aug 27, 2017)

artomatic said:


> Passion flute shows the discount but when checking out, the discount is gone. Advice?



Did you try the checkout link from the group buy page?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 27, 2017)

Only the Hollowbody


JC_ said:


> Did you try the checkout link from the group buy page?


JC is correct. You have to check out via the GB. The Passion Flute is one of the purchases I made this time around, and I did get the 60% discount (+ orange slice discount! Crazy!).


----------



## artomatic (Aug 27, 2017)

Okay, I must be doing something wrong but here are screenshots from the group buy and post add to cart:


----------



## dcd111 (Aug 27, 2017)

artomatic said:


> Okay, I must be doing something wrong but here are screenshots from the group buy and post add to cart:


Isn't $118.80 the right amount? The prices are shown full next to the products, but the total at the bottom of the cart under the discount line item reflects the 60% discount.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 27, 2017)

Boy do I hate math. But yes $118 is the correct amount you should be paying for the products.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 27, 2017)

artomatic said:


> Okay, I must be doing something wrong but here are screenshots from the group buy and post add to cart:


Yes, as dcd111 suggested, you are seeing the list prices. But if you add them up and compare them with the "Order total", you'll quickly see you are indeed getting the discount when you check out.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 27, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Boy do I hate math. But yes $118 is the correct amount you should be paying for the products.


Math is 'your friend', especially when buying music software at discount prices.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 27, 2017)

I am no math-lover either... Who can solve this one for me:
I'd like: all the basses, Rosewood Grand, Jazz Vibes, Passion Flute and Angelic Zither. I have 34 slices right now.

Best (cheapest) way to go is to buy the Big Bottom Bundle (all the basses) at 103,60 discounted prize and the Jazzaholic Bundle (Jazz Vibes, Rosewood and Pear bass) at 99,60. But: Pear Bass is in both bundles. I know I can place two orders, but there are some things I do not understand yet...: 
1) how much cheaper becomes Jazzaholic when I have bought the Big Bottom first? 
2) Which price determines the amount of Slices you acquire? The regular or the discounted price? So in the case of buying the Big Bottom: 10 slices or 26 slices?
3) Related to 1 and 2: In which order and with what use of slices can I buy the above libraries and have the cheapest outcome? (I am ashamed to ask...).


----------



## artomatic (Aug 27, 2017)

Hahaha! I'm embarrassed. It is about the bottom line. Thanks guys. And thanks again, Greg!!


----------



## dathyr1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Congrats guys for all of us getting the group buy to 60 percent. I just purchased all my items yesterday and currently downloading them. I didn't have any of the Acoustic guitars, so this was a great opportunity to get them in one purchase. Thanks Greg for offering the group buy.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Sosimple88 (Aug 27, 2017)

JC_ said:


> What are you thinking of getting?


I'm not sure, there's so much good stuff. Maybe a bundle.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 27, 2017)

I bought 4 bass, 2 electric and 1 acoustic guitar. Lot's to play with.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 27, 2017)

I will be back for round 2 in a week, ha!


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm tired, and it's Sunday evening, but I'll give this a shot. 



StillLife said:


> I am no math-lover either... Who can solve this one for me:
> I'd like: all the basses, Rosewood Grand, Jazz Vibes, Passion Flute and Angelic Zither. I have 34 slices right now.
> 
> Best (cheapest) way to go is to buy the Big Bottom Bundle (all the basses) at 103,60 discounted prize and the Jazzaholic Bundle (Jazz Vibes, Rosewood and Pear bass) at 99,60. But: Pear Bass is in both bundles. I know I can place two orders, but there are some things I do not understand yet...:
> 1) how much cheaper becomes Jazzaholic when I have bought the Big Bottom first?


The Big Bottom Bundle is slightly larger, essentially giving you 27% off compared to buying the libraries individually. In contrast, the Jazzaholic gets you 26% off compared to buying the libraries individually.

The bundle upgrades are based on the ratio of the bundle you already own.

So if you bought the Big Bottom Bundle first, for $103.60, then you could get the Jazzaholic Bundle upgrade for $82.16. So that's a total spent of $185.76.

If you buy them in the opposite order ($99.60 for the Jazzaholic Bundle, plus $86.43 for the Big Bottom Bundle upgrade), you end up with a total of $186.03.

That isn't factoring in Orange Slices, but I suspect you'd still be better off getting the Big Bottom Bundle first.

(for every dollar you spend, you get an Orange Slice. 10 Orange Slices equates to 1% off)



StillLife said:


> 2) Which price determines the amount of Slices you acquire? The regular or the discounted price? So in the case of buying the Big Bottom: 10 slices or 26 slices?


The total dollar amount you end up spending determines the number of slices. So after buying the Big Bottom Bundle first, you'd get 104 Orange Slices, which can be redeemed for 10% off.



StillLife said:


> 3) Related to 1 and 2: In which order and with what use of slices can I buy the above libraries and have the cheapest outcome? (I am ashamed to ask...).


I would think getting the Big Bottom Bundle first would still be the best, but the difference would probably be pretty marginal.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 28, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> I'm tired, and it's Sunday evening, but I'll give this a shot.
> 
> 
> The Big Bottom Bundle is slightly larger, essentially giving you 27% off compared to buying the libraries individually. In contrast, the Jazzaholic gets you 26% off compared to buying the libraries individually.
> ...



Thank you Greg! Hope you slept well afterwards!

Following your explanation, the cheapest way for me to go today would be to redeem my slices and buy all libraries in one order, for an extra 34% off. So, buying the Pear Bass twice (since it is in both bundles) is actually cheaper for me than buying it once!  Textbook math problem.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 28, 2017)

Couple of OTS-newbie questions regarding Orange Slices:

I made my initial multi-item group-buy purchase, and received x-amount of Orange Slices.

A. Can I order some more items in the group buy, and apply these Orange Slices to it?

B. If 'Yes', is the Orange Slice percent-off - let's say 10% - an _additional_ 10% off the regular price - ie; totalling 70% off the regular price? (that would seem too good to be true).


----------



## StillLife (Aug 28, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Couple of OTS-newbie questions regarding Orange Slices:
> 
> I made my initial multi-item group-buy purchase, and received x-amount of Orange Slices.
> 
> ...



To my knowledge:
A) yes, no problem. Just as long as you complete your purchases before sept 12.
B) it's almost to good to be true. The slice% is discounted from the discount-price. Say your lib is 100 dollar at regular prize and you have 100 slices (10% discount). The lib will cost you 40 dollar because of the current 60% sale. After that you can decide to redeem slices. If you do, the lib will cost you 36 dollar (40-10% of 40). So: discount% are not added up (because then Greg would have to PAY customers who have and redeem 500 slices for buying his libraries...), but the slices do give you an additional discount opportunity, which is, quite frankly, awesome.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 28, 2017)

StillLife said:


> To my knowledge:
> A) yes, no problem. Just as long as you complete your purchases before sept 12.
> B) it's almost to good to be true. The slice% is discounted from the discount-price. Say your lib is 100 dollar at regular prize and you have 100 slices (10% discount). The lib will cost you 40 dollar because of the current 60% sale. After that you can decide to redeem slices. If you do, the lib will cost you 36 dollar (40-10% of 40). So: discount% are not added up (because then Greg would have to PAY customers who have and redeem 500 slices for buying his libraries...), but the slices do give you an additional discount opportunity, which is, quite frankly, awesome.



OK. Thanks. Yup, that makes more sense. And ya' know what? It's _still _too good to be true.

We love you, Greg.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 28, 2017)

StillLife said:


> To my knowledge:
> A) yes, no problem. Just as long as you complete your purchases before sept 12.
> B) it's almost to good to be true. The slice% is discounted from the discount-price. Say your lib is 100 dollar at regular prize and you have 100 slices (10% discount). The lib will cost you 40 dollar because of the current 60% sale. After that you can decide to redeem slices. If you do, the lib will cost you 36 dollar (40-10% of 40). So: discount% are not added up (because then Greg would have to PAY customers who have and redeem 500 slices for buying his libraries...), but the slices do give you an additional discount opportunity, which is, quite frankly, awesome.


Yes, that's it exactly!


----------



## Quasar (Aug 28, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Yes, that's it exactly!


Yes, I was going to keep it modest this year, but the orange slices I accumulated after completing my GB order are nagging me...


----------



## colony nofi (Aug 28, 2017)

And I bit the bullet and went with the guitars bundle. I'll have to hold myself back not to also get the mandolin, and slide guitars..........
Congrats on an extremely well run group-buy @gregjazz. Even down to the way the back-end of the website works (taking into account things you already own in bundles... and the orange slices system... tis seamless.
Cheers.
Now to downloading.....(and needing more space on my SSD's for libraries)


----------



## ohernie (Aug 28, 2017)

FYI: If you buy overlapping bundles, you are NOT buying the same instrument twice since the proportional price of any duplicated instruments will be automatically deducted from the price of the second bundle. You only pay for the NEW instruments in the bundle that you are purchasing. This is the brilliance of way the OT site is set up.

I wish Native Instruments would get smart and do the same with their Komplete sales.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 28, 2017)

ohernie said:


> FYI: If you buy overlapping bundles, you are NOT buying the same instrument twice since the proportional price of any duplicated instruments will be automatically deducted from the price of the second bundle. You only pay for the NEW instruments in the bundle that you are purchasing. This is the brilliance of way the OT site is set up.
> 
> I wish Native Instruments would get smart and do the same with their Komplete sales.



Even when you buy both bundlles at the same time?


----------



## ohernie (Aug 28, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Even when you buy both bundlles at the same time?



No, you have to buy one, then the other. If you make both purchases via the group buy page you still get 60% off and you can apply the Orange Slices from the first bundle to the second bundle.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 28, 2017)

ohernie said:


> No, you have to buy one, then the other. If you make both purchases via the group buy page you still get 60% off and you can apply the Orange Slices from the first bundle to the second bundle.


Yes, but in some cases with those slices it can actually be cheaper to buy both bundles in one buy and redeem your slices to that buy than buying them seperately, with differing 'slice'-discount. I'm not complaining, though. It's still a brilliant system.


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh man , I've messed up! I have 559 orange slices and no more products on my need/want list - I didn't realise you cash them in! What a dope...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 28, 2017)

DervishCapkiner said:


> Oh man , I've messed up! I have 559 orange slices and no more products on my need/want list - I didn't realise you cash them in! What a dope...



Ha ! Hope this doesn't mean the end of your OTS purchases !!  
I'm buyin' some bundles and will surely have some O Slicez at the end... 
@ gregjazz has to have sumpin new up his frets .....


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 28, 2017)

DervishCapkiner said:


> Oh man , I've messed up! I have 559 orange slices and no more products on my need/want list - I didn't realise you cash them in! What a dope...



I'll haul 'em away for you, so you don't have to look at them.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 28, 2017)

I actually think you're better off not using the slices during this GB.
Greg will be releasing new libraries, use the Orange Slices when you don't have a 60% discount.
I'm saving mine for later........


----------



## Vastman (Aug 28, 2017)

DervishCapkiner said:


> Oh man , I've messed up! I have 559 orange slices and no more products on my need/want list - I didn't realise you cash them in! What a dope...


Don't worry! Telecasts and 12 strings on the way plus????... I purposely kept my slices to apply to these new products once a couple are released


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 28, 2017)

Hm, that might be good advice re saving my slices. That 12-string sounds like something I would really be interested in.


----------



## ohernie (Aug 28, 2017)

Wes Antczak said:


> Hm, that might be good advice re saving my slices. That 12-string sounds like something I would really be interested in.



Yeah, you can get 50% off of the introductory price and still have some left over which will be added to the ones from that purchase to use on your next, next purchase <g>. It's a never ending cycle.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 28, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Don't worry! Telecasts and 12 strings on the way plus????... I purposely kept my slices to apply to these new products once a couple are released


Feel free to bug me any time you want to get progress updates on the Tele. As of last week the samples are all mapped in Kontakt. 

Other than that, we have so many more guitars on their way. The next release will be the Les Paul, which will be released as soon as possible after we receive it back from NI, encoded. Beyond that, there are four acoustic guitars, nine electrics, and a couple guitar-like surprises as well. We've finished chopping and mapping the samples for pretty much all of those. If you poke around on our Facebook page (specifically a recent trivia question) you'll see some more specific hints about upcoming libraries.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh! GuitarGasm! Tele + LesPaul.... 

I'm headed outside to howl at the moon


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 29, 2017)

A LesPaul ? Okay but wich one of these ?


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 29, 2017)

Greg, please
A five string banjo before I die...
Preferably a Gibson Mastertone RB250 same as below. Thanks


----------



## HardyP (Aug 29, 2017)

DervishCapkiner said:


> Oh man , I've messed up! I have 559 orange slices and no more products on my need/want list - I didn't realise you cash them in! What a dope...


just check out his Facebook page - there were some great hints about upcoming products. And - if you look into the past - Greg does not often group buys, but normally he releases some great new stuff directly afterwards.

Edit: ouch, I missed the other postings in between... sorry for repeating what Greg himself allready answered


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 29, 2017)

Sound like lots of great guitars coming ... and since it will probably take me a full year to really explore the ten new guitars I just purchased as part of the complete guitar bundle in _this _year's group buy, I'll be just about ready to upgrade my complete guitar collection when _next _year's group buy comes along!


----------



## ohernie (Aug 29, 2017)

The website has changed. To buy more products via the group buy you'll have to log in and go to your account page by clicking on the "my account" symbol at the top right hand corner next to the shopping cart and then click on "Summer 2017 group buy". That will take you to a page with a personal discount code that you can use during checkout


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 29, 2017)

Maybe I'm blind.....does anyone know how to get access to the free toy piano during the GB that I saw briefly,it seems to have disappeared before I could download it.
Thanks


----------



## JC_ (Aug 29, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> Maybe I'm blind.....does anyone know how to get access to the free toy piano during the GB that I saw briefly,it seems to have disappeared before I could download it.
> Thanks



There's a link on this page: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/group-buy


----------



## skythemusic (Aug 29, 2017)

I picked up Angelic Chimes and Vibes. Guitar and bass are my two main instruments so a lot of the stuff just doesn't fill much of a need for me. Thanks for the saleguys, been a great ride !


----------



## bill45 (Aug 29, 2017)

We need a good Les Paul.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Feel free to bug me any time you want to get progress updates on the Tele. As of last week the samples are all mapped in Kontakt.
> 
> Other than that, we have so many more guitars on their way. The next release will be the Les Paul, which will be released as soon as possible after we receive it back from NI, encoded. Beyond that, there are four acoustic guitars, nine electrics, and a couple guitar-like surprises as well. We've finished chopping and mapping the samples for pretty much all of those. If you poke around on our Facebook page (specifically a recent trivia question) you'll see some more specific hints about upcoming libraries.



All cool ! ... but somewhere in the mix *Rosewood Grand* ( updated and improved w/ resonance ) must be near ???


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 29, 2017)

As of today, the group buy has officially concluded! If you joined the group buy, you still have until September 12th to complete your group buy order. If you decide to return to purchase additional libraries within this time frame, just return to the group buy page in your account in order to add the group buy discount. Thank you all for participating and making this such a great sale! We're looking forward to bringing you many new sample libraries and updates in the coming years.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 29, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> All cool ! ... but somewhere in the mix *Rosewood Grand* ( updated and improved w/ resonance ) must be near ???


Yes! I have all the new samples for that mapped and playable, and now have to work on the updated scripting for the library.


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 29, 2017)

Paul Grymaud said:


> A LesPaul ? Okay but wich one of these ?


Wow... that's borderline excessive...


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 29, 2017)

This has been an excellent intro to OTS for me. Thanks, Greg.


----------



## Sosimple88 (Sep 1, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> This has been an excellent intro to OTS for me. Thanks, Greg.


Yes, it's a great way to enter this world at an affordable price.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 2, 2017)

Is there a way to enter how many slices you want to use towards a purchase ? I don't want to burn 500 in one shot .


----------



## ohernie (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah, you enter how many slices you want to apply when you check out.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 2, 2017)

ohernie said:


> Yeah, you enter how many slices you want to apply when you check out.


Thanks , wasn't sure how that worked .


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 2, 2017)

JC_ said:


> There's a link on this page: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/group-buy




Thanks


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 2, 2017)

ohernie said:


> Yeah, you enter how many slices you want to apply when you check out.


 That doesn't seem to be working . It keeps doing 500 and there is no option to do less.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 2, 2017)

Right now we don't have the option to redeem a custom amount of slices. So currently it's either all (up to the maximum of 500 slices--any remaining slices remain in your account) or nothing.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 2, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> Right now we don't have the option to redeem a custom amount of slices. So currently it's either all (up to the maximum of 500 slices--any remaining slices remain in your account) or nothing.


Okay , thanks for the info Greg. I will indeed save them for some of the future guitars then .


----------



## ohernie (Sep 2, 2017)

My bad. I got it mixed it up with another site where I made a purchase in the same time frame as the group buy.


----------



## premjj (Sep 3, 2017)

gregjazz said:


> We did it--we just passed the 1,500 participants mark!! That brings us to the highest discount tier at 60% OFF.
> 
> Now that we've reached the highest discount tier, you can check out early from the group buy page in your account--just look for the text right under the group buy form: "Ready to complete your group buy order? Check out here". This link will add everything in your group buy order form to your cart. You can still modify your cart contents, of course, including redeeming Orange Slices for an additional discount.
> 
> If you want to make an additional purchase later, you still can--just remember that September 12th is the final cutoff date. To make an additional purchase, head back to the group buy page in your account. That way you'll be able to add the group buy discount to your cart.



Greg

I had joined the group buy a few weeks back. Just logged into my account. How do I avail the 60% discount since all the products are showing up at full prices in the shopping cart. Do I need to add a discount code?

Could you also tell me about the Orange Slices. What are they and how can I use them in my group buy purchase?


----------



## SchnookyPants (Sep 3, 2017)

If I am logged into my account at OTS, anything I add to my basket _then_ shows the 60% off. Try it.

The 'Slices give you an additional percentage-off of the discounted price.


----------



## premjj (Sep 3, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> If I am logged into my account at OTS, anything I add to my basket _then_ shows the 60% off. Try it.
> 
> The 'Slices give you an additional percentage-off of the discounted price.



Tried that but I still see full retail prices in the cart. What am I missing here?


----------



## premjj (Sep 3, 2017)

Just tried logging out so that I could log back in and check again.

In the meanwhile, the shopping cart is still showing the added products (while I am logged out). Shouldn't the cart show as empty once I log out?

Edit: Logged back in and the contents of the cart remain unchanged.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Sep 3, 2017)

premjj said:


> Just tried logging out so that I could log back in and check again.
> 
> In the meanwhile, the shopping cart is still showing the added products (while I am logged out). Shouldn't the cart show as empty once I log out?
> 
> Edit: Logged back in and the contents of the cart remain unchanged.



OTS apparently maintains two separate "baskets". If you go into the 'group buy' area from within your account, _then_ go to 'Products' and add to your cart, it'll show the group buy rate.


----------



## premjj (Sep 3, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> OTS apparently maintains two separate "baskets". If you go into the 'group buy' area from within your account, _then_ go to 'Products' and add to your cart, it'll show the group buy rate.


Thanks. Would never have figured that one out. 

Though it still isn't working. The cart still shows full prices. Doesn't change even if I try to checkout.


----------



## dcd111 (Sep 3, 2017)

premjj said:


> Though it still isn't working. The cart still shows full prices. Doesn't change even if I try to checkout.


Are you looking at the full price at the bottom, or the individual prices? The individual products are listed with their full price, but the discount is supposed to be applied to the total price at the bottom. If the total price is not reflecting a 60% discount on the total of the individual product prices, you should probably contact OTS directly with the details.


----------



## premjj (Sep 3, 2017)

dcd111 said:


> Are you looking at the full price at the bottom, or the individual prices? The individual products are listed with their full price, but the discount is supposed to be applied to the total price at the bottom. If the total price is not reflecting a 60% discount on the total of the individual product prices, you should probably contact OTS directly with the details.



Thanks. I've tried adding multiple products but the total does not get discounted. Even tried going till the checkout page. No change. 

Will write to OTS.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 3, 2017)

Answer...

1. Log in.
2. Clear basket
3. Go to My Account
4. Click on top item (Summer 2017 Group Buy)
5. On new page at top choose Click Here to Complete your Group Buy (this adds the 60% coupon)
6. Now go to products and add what you will to cart (the cart has the discount in it already)
7. Check out with your 60% discount
8. Greg send me another 100 slices for being so helpful (kidding you are quite generous)

Jon


----------



## ohernie (Sep 3, 2017)

The group buy pages have been replaced by a coupon that you entire upon checkout.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 3, 2017)

ohernie said:


> The group buy pages have been replaced by a coupon that you entire upon checkout.


Really? I have seen no mention of coupon via email or otherwise. But there is that link at the top of my account page, and at the top of everyone's page who participated.


----------



## ohernie (Sep 3, 2017)

Click on the link.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok it was your wording. Even though you typed "entire" I assumed you meant "enter". There is nothing for you to "enter", you simply click the link and it adds the discount, which is what I typed. When you click the link, the discount is automatically placed in your cart.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 3, 2017)

premjj said:


> I had joined the group buy a few weeks back. Just logged into my account. How do I avail the 60% discount since all the products are showing up at full prices in the shopping cart. Do I need to add a discount code?


Go to the group buy section of your account and follow the instructions there to add your group buy order to your cart and check out. Depending on your situation, it might just give you a discount code that you can use to add the discount to your cart as well.

As a side-note, just since the group buy order / cart difference was mentioned:

We had to keep your group buy order separate from your cart for a few reasons. Your cart information is just stored in session data--so if you logged in using a different browser your cart contents wouldn't be there. It might also get cleared at some point. Considering the length of the group buy signup period, we didn't want to count on the cart being the method of storing your group buy order, hence the separate group buy signup page.

Hope that makes sense! Of course, there are still some things I'd like to improve on to make the process a little smoother for the future.



premjj said:


> Could you also tell me about the Orange Slices. What are they and how can I use them in my group buy purchase?


They're rewards points that you can use to get an additional discount when purchasing. For every dollar you spend, you get an Orange Slice point, with each 10 Orange Slices equating to a 1% off discount. We also give out Orange Slices on our Facebook page for trivia questions there.

You can see how many Orange Slices you have here: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/account/orange-slices


----------



## LandWaterSky (Sep 6, 2017)

Absolutely loving the numerous libraries I purchased during your sale, Greg. Bravo!


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 7, 2017)

I too am enjoying all the libraries I bought in this sale. Must give special huzzahs to the Drakus 8 string guitar. Lovely and very playable


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi I added Hollow Body & the Mandolin libraries to my OT arsenal.can these be authorized via Service Center?
The instructions from the OT email is for authorization via Native Access which I have managed to avoid until now.
So will Service Center work for authorizing these lovely Orange Tree libraries?
Thanks


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 8, 2017)

I bought several OT products, including the mandolin, and all successfully authorized via the Service Center.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 9, 2017)

Glad I had some time left on this. The hurricane really jacked with my weekend plans. Oh well. Better safe than sorry. Snagged the last few things I really wanted.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 9, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> Hi I added Hollow Body & the Mandolin libraries to my OT arsenal.can these be authorized via Service Center?
> The instructions from the OT email is for authorization via Native Access which I have managed to avoid until now.
> So will Service Center work for authorizing these lovely Orange Tree libraries?
> Thanks


Yes, I believe the Service Center should work for activation, since the libraries are encoded for Kontakt 5.5.2. We updated our instructions for Native Access, because the old Service Center instructions were confusing people using the latest version of Kontakt.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks Greg and Polkasound,authorized and ready for lift-off!


----------



## lumcas (Sep 9, 2017)

I've completed my two guitar bundles, and just want to say thank you Greg for the GB and your stellar work! All your libraries sound amazing and are easy to use right out of the box but also a lot of fun to dive in and customize patches. More than happy with my purchase (and glad I saved my orange slices that will go towards upcoming libraries).


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 9, 2017)

I also wanted to mention that I think OTS has a great site, with everything labelled clearly, so that you know exactly what products you have, and it's really easy to find what you need to download, instructions on how to activate (if needed), really great information on new products, etc. A class act through and through. Thank you for your great work, Greg; OTS is a true asset to the sampling community!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 9, 2017)

Wes Antczak said:


> I also wanted to mention that I think OTS has a great site, with everything labelled clearly, so that you know exactly what products you have, and it's really easy to find what you need to download, instructions on how to activate (if needed), really great information on new products, etc. A class act through and through. Thank you for your great work, Greg; OTS is a true asset to the sampling community!



Agreed +1 The Orange Tree website imo is probably the best designed and implemented website of any developer I've dealt with.
Kudos to Greg


----------



## ohernie (Sep 10, 2017)

*REMINDER: September 12th is the last day that you can use your group buy discount.*


----------



## ohernie (Sep 10, 2017)

Greg: *THANKS!* Can't beat the bundle+group buy+slices prices. Much appreciated.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 10, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> Agreed +1 The Orange Tree website imo is probably the best designed and implemented website of any developer I've dealt with.
> Kudos to Greg


Wow, thanks, that really means a lot to me!

There are still some little things here and there that I'm not completely happy with, but it's a work in progress. There are other features that I'm slowly implementing, too. For example, I just added the ability to select your download server (your choice of Amazon CloudFront and Amazon S3 currently) from your account settings.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Sep 10, 2017)

Greg -

If you didn't already realize the superiority of your web operation, you haven't been getting out enough.
OTS is unquestionably the smoothest operating, most convenient, informative and user-friendly online purchasing system on the planet.

Kudos, my man.


----------

